# Why is my computer doing this!



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't like it. I really don't. I want to know why it is doing this. My computer is Maaaaing at me. Really. About twice a day it makes a sound like a goat, actually it sounds just like a goat. It does not matter what site I am on, this one, ebay, it does not matter. Why does it do this? It also makes the sound of a door slamming also. It bothers me to no end.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

It sounds like you have aol instant messanger running and someone on your buddy list is signing on and off.


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

Well I do have Aol, but I have never put anyone on my buddy list. I didn't know it would make a sound like that though, I will have to check that out. Thanks


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

The door slamming is aol. The goat sound is probably the hard drive or one of the system fans


----------



## country bred (Nov 11, 2005)

Does anyone know how to get AOL to turn these sounds off? A friend uses AOL & her computer seems to make more/different sounds all the time. At first it was just the slamming door, but now there are half a dozen different sounds, including crazy laughter, that occur suddenly and unexpectedly. Disturbing, to say the least.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

There are a lot of sounds you can make a computer do IF you set it up that way. You can even have it make a sound every time to hit the Space Key for example, every time a E Mail comes in , every time a Program Opens Or closes, There are dozens of sounds you can set up for it to make.
Now to Stop these you have to get into the Control Panel Click on Sounds and audio devices, Then click on the tab "Sound" and there you will find all the things that have these sounds associated with it, like shutting down windows plays a tune, open up it plays another tune etc. etc. THAT is where you turn off or on or Switch the kind of sounds these different things make.~! I know on one of the computers I had when you started it up in the AM I had made a HUGE Belch sound I recorded it and set it for the opening sound that was my morning wake up call, a Huge Burp coming from the computer~!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

It loves you, it's communicating.


----------



## country bred (Nov 11, 2005)

The sounds from my friend's computer are random. Mostly, all she does is read/send e-mail. Nobody has programmed her machine to make the odd sounds. We checked out the Sounds and Audio Devices properties in Control Panel.

Thanks,
Marcia


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Mute the whole system.


----------

